# Bloodworms Safe To Handle??



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

I just bought a little container thing of freeze dried bloodworms today, and I was very excited to feed them to my betta, Epsilon. But then I did some research and I found out that handling bloodworms can give people allergic reactions. I've been using a little fork to handle them, but the little case is really annoying because I have to open it (it's not a screw cap, it's like a Tic Tac container), so I'm afraid it'll accidentally get on me.
But so many people feed bloodworms to their bettas... d'you think it'd be safe for me to just keep feeding him the rest of the bloodworms, then maybe stay away from them next time? 

I don't think I'm particularly allergic, per se, to mosquitos. I mean, of course, they sting me and I get a little itch, and sometimes it swells up quite a bit.. (just the bite area, my hands don't swell or anything). But it's nothing too dramatic. What do you guys think?

And oh! I just got a 2 gallon tank with an undergravel filter and a heating pad, so I'm happy about that. I forgot to get a thermometer, though, but it's supposed to heat the water 5 degrees warmer... I think I'll run to the store and buy a thermometer tomorrow. But the water doesn't feel that warm when I test it with my finger... The heating pad is underneath the filter and the gravel - is that not a smart place to put it? Should I stick it on the side of the glass? I assume that heat rises, so there wouldn't be too much of a problem...

Also: if I were to raise brine shrimp, would I have to feed them to my betta right after they hatch?


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

I feed my breeding pair Frozen bloodworms, i use my finger and dip it at the surface of the water and my betta will just eat it. For freeze dried, i use my index and thumb to grab one, then drop it in to the tank. I always wash my hand with hand soap at least twice after touching betta food / changing water. 

When I put my finger in, it doesn't really feel warm at all. But my thermometer reads 28 degrees Celsius. You can see if your betta is moving around or not. If he's not moving around, the water is probably too cold. Cheers!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep in mind, our average body temperature is 98 degrees.  If the water is feeling hot to your warm finger, odds are, its way too hot. Its normal for it to feel a little colder when you touch it.

However, to be on the safe side, I do not recommend the heating-pad style heater. It can fluctuate the temperature too much. Instead, for your size tank a 25w heater would do nicely. I use the Hydor Theo and it has a pre-set dial that keeps my water at a solid 80 degrees


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah, darn - I'll try to remember to buy another heater next time I go to Petco, which may be a while later. ): Maybe I'll buy a thermometer and check the tank periodically. 
You don't need to buy a "special fish tank" thermometer, do you? Just any thermometer will do?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

A "fish tank" thermometer that sits inside the tank with a suction cup will run you about $2. A wise investment in keeping any kind of tropical fish. I just bought a digital thermometer for better accuracy on my 120g for $7.

As for bloodworms, I am allergic. I am not allergic to the touch, only the smell. When I feed I just be sure not to breath in the smell of the worms and I am fine. And for feeding, I just tap a couple onto the lid and put it in the tank without touching them at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

It is probably a small chance the bloodworms will cause you to have an allergy but then again if you are concerned I would just not feed him bloodworms...I heard the dust can also cause reactions as well. Some reactions can be quite bad so I have heard...though I myself never have had a problem with blood worms. I think a lot of the allergies I have read come from the frozen worms too because you have the juices that can absorb in your skin and whatnot when they unthaw.


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

Gotcha! I think I'll try them out for just a couple days longer. It'd sure be a waste to throw them all out. ):
And darn, I guess I'll have to buy a fish tank thermometer. I hope they sell those at my local Rite Aid, lol, 'cause I don't have time to drive all the way to Petco... maybe I'll just get a regular thermometer and check in every so often. 

Does anyone else use a heating pad?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I use a 25w viso- therm heater in my 5g.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

To address the bloodworm question, I know they can cause reactions but I have always just used my bare fingers to hold and feed them to my betta. I've never had any sort of itching or redness. I do react to mosquito bites though.

If you're hesitant about it, I would suggest using a pair of tweezers to pick them up and put them in the tank. They're easier to control than a fork. :-D


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

When I was little, I'd feed my betta bloodworms. I was never allergic. But last year, when I got back into them, after I'd feed them, my hands would itch and a few times my eyes swelled up after i touched them. So i just wash my hands after and it's fine. I agree with the tweezer idea though.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Tweezer idea is a great one! =]

I agree that heating pads aren't a good choice. A lot of heating pads malfunction and don't stop heating till you unplug it which could cook your fish. =[ Not like you could eat it but that it'd die of heat stroke kinda thing.

The kind of heater that you should get would ba an adjustable 25 watt submersible heater that you can manually adjust to the temperature you want it at (aka there's a dial).

Good ones:would be the Hydor Theo and the Marineland Stealth. =] I have the stealth. It's a great buy. You could buy one online here: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368 for $15 before shipping which is a steal! Or you could just go to Petsmart or PetCo and get one for around $30-$36. =] I got mine at the store because I can't buy online right now. When I get another (If I get another tank) I'll be buying from the Fosters and Smith site. =]

I know they're expensive but a great thing about fish keeping is that starting out is the only expensive part. =] The rest is just food every couple of months, meds if the fish gets sick, and plants/decor if you like changing it up a lot. =]


----------

